# HID Ballasts for sale.....



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*SOLD!!!!!!*

























_Modified by GS Audio at 12:07 PM 3-18-2004_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

BTW, I also have 1 D2R Philips bulb for sale........


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

IM's answered!
Back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

No one?








I know they are not Hella, but are still very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

How much are you asking?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_How much are you asking?


IM sent!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Evening BUMP!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Morning BUMP!!
Can't believe I'm up this early!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Go back to bed.









Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Go back to bed.









Later,


Hey, what are these HILTI tools??


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_

Hey, what are these HILTI tools??
 
Click the link, my friend. Click the link







.
Commercial HD Construction Fasteners and Powder Actuated (.27 caliber) Tools.
Fun stuff...
But watch out, I'm loaded...I don't need no stinkin' gun.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All IM's answered.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Morning BUMP!!!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

good morning mate
damn 1:10am here, need to get to church by 8! i'm so gonna be late
good luck with the sale BUMP


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_good morning mate
damn 1:10am here, need to get to church by 8! i'm so gonna be late
good luck with the sale BUMP


Good day mate!! Thx for the BUMP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passat_Convert (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

How much? What does it take to make the bulbs fit?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (Passat_Convert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat_Convert* »_How much? What does it take to make the bulbs fit?


IM sent.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Back to work BUMP!!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Back on up!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

a 7:37pm bump!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

7:38pm bump!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

TTT!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_TTT!


Thx, thank you, and thx ALOT!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

No prob!

TTT!








Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Morning BUMP!!!
I gotta go to work!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Evening BUMPAGE!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Morning BUMP!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Mid-day BUMP!!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Just got home from work BUMP!!!


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

How much you asking shipped?


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (fixmy59bug)*

send me a possible price
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (Auto Pilot)*

IM's have been sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Lots of IM's, but no cash.
I am willing to trade for MK2 parts, so IM me with what ya got! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_I am willing to trade for MK2 parts, so IM me with what ya got! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Morning BUMP!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

dude,
bump.
Cause you gotta sell these things!
Later,
EDIT: Nice. Page two baby.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_dude,
bump.
Cause you gotta sell these things!
Later,
EDIT: Nice. Page two baby.



Thx bud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

By the way...
these are oem ballasts, right? (oem plug)
B/C I'll be installing my OEM HID's in my bro's g/f's car as a test car soon and may need ballasts...
When I say soon, it could be a few mos...but if they are available then I'll be talking to you.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_By the way...
these are oem ballasts, right? (oem plug)
B/C I'll be installing my OEM HID's in my bro's g/f's car as a test car soon and may need ballasts...
When I say soon, it could be a few mos...but if they are available then I'll be talking to you.
Later,


You got it dude! Just let me know.......I'm sure if these are sold, I can get you another set pretty easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

bump.







i'll give you 1.50 for them. j/k


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

And back on up......
Still at work!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Pending sale......should be gone on Saturday!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

*$220 shipped for 2 ballasts, 1 D2R bulb, and a wire harness with relays and fuses.















THIS DEAL ONLY GOOD TILL FRIDAY!!!*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Before bed BUMP!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HID Ballasts for sale..... (GS Audio)*

Up!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

check your im


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_check your im

Replied!


----------

